# 1970 GTO Power Seat



## 193rdsow (Apr 15, 2007)

Can anyone identify a power seat for me. I have two. One that fits my bolt pattern on a 1970 GTO. The other is identical to the 1970 GTO except the bolt pattern is different. "71" is written on it so I would assume that whatever it fits its a 1971 model. A friend of mine thinks it is for a firebird. I attempted to uplad photos but it didn't work naturally. Anyone have any thoughts on power seats?


----------

